# Okay, here they are!



## HobbsFarm (May 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I almost can't believe my own eyes! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Sorry you had to wait so long. Thanks for hanging in there and sharing in my fun!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I can't seem to upload my pictures... hmmmm... 

[/SIZE]

Hang on...


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]o.k. i know what the surprise is so i will help her post a picture...scroll down :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks Nik! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]For those of you that don't know, this is our own Nikki at MY HOUSE on MY SOFA with ME!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]And that's only half the surprise! Miss Zada is here too!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Nikki's parents gave them their airmiles so she could get away for a few days and she wanted to go somewhere warm! Lucky me!!! 

 Can you believe it? 

 [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (May 8, 2007)

:aktion033: They are better than a donkey anyday LOL I hope you have a WONDERFUL time! Be sure to take lots of pictures!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon and Nikki, I am so happy for both of you, hope you have a great time. Isnt it fun when surprises like this get to "meet". :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (May 8, 2007)

That is wonderful !! Have a grand day!! :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 8, 2007)

:488: WhhoOOOO HHooOOOOOO !!!!!

Wow...that was a surprise. You guys are going to have so much fun



:

Shannon..you have to take a pic of Nikki & Daisy for me.

Soak up the sun Nik...it must feel so good to be there


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 8, 2007)

:



:



: i want to come too - not for the warm WEATHER as i have plenty of that here,  but for the warm HUGS from wonderful people...



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 8, 2007)

It is so neat to think of you guys breaking bread together tonight



:

Hay? what's for dinner?


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]hi guys :saludando: , it is really nice here, Shannons family and home are beautiful



: . Zada and Hall have had fun today! i will post a couple pictures. Teri, i tried to email you last night and i did get yours but i can't send anything for some reason



: , not sure why, i am going to ask Jody the next time i talk to him, maybe he can figure it out...Brent said it was my "flex capassatator"  ...we cooked out on the grill for dinner, just finished and getting the kids ready for bed... [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 8, 2007)

Cool! Enjoy yourself gals. So, now who is who? tee hee.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 8, 2007)

: Sounds like you guys are having fun



:

Zada is maybe? wondering why it is so much fun playing outside... with the warmth down there





Take lots of pics...can't wait to see them .


----------



## Bassett (May 9, 2007)

Nikki, This is so neat. You so needed a break and Shannon was a special friend to invite you for a visit. I hope you have a week packed full of memories to last a long time.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 9, 2007)

Shannon and NIk, I got your pictures today, and it looks like Zada and Hall are having a ball.



: SO glad you all are enjoying this much needed vacation.



: :bgrin Have fun. Terri, looks like we have to bake our own bread!



: :no: Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 10, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Cool! Enjoy yourself gals. So, now who is who? tee hee.




Nikki is the one with the "hair-do" <wink>


----------



## Marnie (May 10, 2007)

It sounds like you girls are having a great time, enjoy it to the max!


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 10, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> PaintedMeadows said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! Enjoy yourself gals. So, now who is who? tee hee.
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]So what's mine Susan, a "hair-don't"?? LOL!



[/SIZE]


----------

